# Nakoa the Alaskan Klee Kai :D



## paux (Jul 26, 2009)

My little girl is 5 years old and a big sweetie. In some of the photos she has some pretty bad tear staining but I've been using a topical solution to clean them up, which is why they are much better looking in some of the other photos.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

I love Klees, they're definitely on my list 

Nakoa is a cute little thing, I love the second picture. Did you have a toy or treat in hand? She's kind of making that semi-snarly face that a lot of dogs make during play time. 

We need to see lots more pics. of her in the future!


----------



## paux (Jul 26, 2009)

Yeah, haha. I was holding her favorite ball. It's one of those mini tennis balls she can actually fit in her mouth. I'll definitely keep some updates ^-^


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Lol those little tennis balls crack me up 
Look forward to it!


----------



## baorb (Mar 14, 2009)

What size is she ?
Your in the klee kai group on flickr right ?


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

She is adorable!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Klee Kais are awesome. Gorgeous girl!


----------



## paux (Jul 26, 2009)

baorb said:


> What size is she ?
> Your in the klee kai group on flickr right ?


Yeah, I am  She's a miniature at 14 inches. I'd have more photos up but my camera is broken. They're asking for over $200 to repair it :'(


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

How is her energy level/ease of training? I've always been curious about Klee Kais and if I was capable of owning one lol.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

She is a beauty looks like she is in good hands  May I ask what brand/kind of solution you use for the stains?


----------



## LilMissSunshine (Nov 1, 2008)

shes so cute!  ive never heard of klee kais but she certainly is a pretty little girl


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Ahhh! She is so cute!  

I love Klee Kai. They're adorable!


----------



## paux (Jul 26, 2009)

MoonStr80 said:


> She is a beauty looks like she is in good hands  May I ask what brand/kind of solution you use for the stains?


I use *Eye Envy* which is applied directly onto the stains. It works really well, I find. I used Angels Eyes for about a week but Nakoa HATED it. I was curious what was so bad about it so I tried a pinch of it on my finger. It was by far one of the most disgusting tasting things I have ever tried. I immediately stopped giving Angels Eyes to her and did some more research. I can across Eye Envy and found a pet boutique in my area that carries it. It's nice because you apply it once a day until the stains disappear and then you can start applying it once every few days or so. Some people only use it once a week. It last for a long time, unlike Angels Eyes which gets used up pretty quick. Anyway, Eye Envy is really nice stuff, I would highly recommend it to anyone with tear stain problems.



Cheetah said:


> How is her energy level/ease of training? I've always been curious about Klee Kais and if I was capable of owning one lol.


Klee Kais are amazing dogs. They are so smart! My girl is very easy to train because she catches on so quickly. I actually taught her roll-over in one sitting, it was great. My girl is very laid back and barks only when someone knocks or when she feels threatened. However, when I bring her to the dog park, she plays like mad. 

Probably one of the biggest issues people have with Klee Kais is that they are VERY shy with people they don't know. Not all are like that, but about 90% are. Nakoa doesn't like it when people try to approach her and pet her, which makes it hard because everyone seems to want to. She usually tries to get as close to me as possible. I socialized her a lot as a puppy but she still is a scaredy-cat.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I have never heard of this breed but she is so cute! She looks like a little fox but then there's that husky thing too. You must post lots of pictures of her because it is a breed I will never own but want to see more of.


----------



## baorb (Mar 14, 2009)

paux said:


> Yeah, I am  She's a miniature at 14 inches. I'd have more photos up but my camera is broken. They're asking for over $200 to repair it :'(


Mines too. I wanna get one of each size.
And add a malamute to it, too. 
You can buy a camera new one for $200. 



Cheetah said:


> How is her energy level/ease of training? I've always been curious about Klee Kais and if I was capable of owning one lol.


They were bred down from the alaskan husky. Most will be high energy.
Like paux said they are very smart dogs, if you don't be careful they can outsmart you.  And also most are reserved with strangers, but not shy about other dogs. I agree that is one of the biggest issues, another I would say is being stolen. 
Mines sometimes acts like a cat.
Your so lucky, my is very high energy. 
All day running around my house.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

What sorts of health tests do breeders of Klee Kais do? They arn't terrably popular around here so I've never personaly seen one. I've often wondered if they get the same health tests as the Sibes or not.


----------



## paux (Jul 26, 2009)

Keechak said:


> What sorts of health tests do breeders of Klee Kais do? They arn't terrably popular around here so I've never personaly seen one. I've often wondered if they get the same health tests as the Sibes or not.


Klee Kais generally undergo tests relating to Patellar Luxation, Congenital Cardiac, Thyroid, and Factor VII deficiency.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

paux said:


> Klee Kais generally undergo tests relating to Patellar Luxation, Congenital Cardiac, Thyroid, and Factor VII deficiency.


ok so I guess it is quite a bit different than the Sibes.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

paux said:


> I use *Eye Envy* which is applied directly onto the stains. It works really well, I find. I used Angels Eyes for about a week but Nakoa HATED it.


Thanx for responding  Better then Angel Eye I'm glad you found something you find approval of


----------



## AlaskaDals (May 4, 2009)

What a darling! Is this a smaller version of a Sibe?


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Paux, do you mind me asking where you got Nakoa from? Finding good Klee Kai breeders can be tricky sometimes so I'm always curious to look at new websites when possible.


----------



## paux (Jul 26, 2009)

Dakota Spirit said:


> Paux, do you mind me asking where you got Nakoa from? Finding good Klee Kai breeders can be tricky sometimes so I'm always curious to look at new websites when possible.


I got her from Eileen Gregory in Colorado. She runs a kennel called Alaskan Klee Kai Kennelette. I live in Southern California but when I started looking into the breed in 2003, there were very few local kennels I could find online. Now, however, there is quite a decent sized Klee Kai population in Southern California.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

AlaskaDals said:


> What a darling! Is this a smaller version of a Sibe?


It's a newer breed than the Sibe and not considered a variety. but yes they do have Sibe in their bloodlines


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

paux said:


> I got her from Eileen Gregory in Colorado. She runs a kennel called Alaskan Klee Kai Kennelette. I live in Southern California but when I started looking into the breed in 2003, there were very few local kennels I could find online. Now, however, there is quite a decent sized Klee Kai population in Southern California.


Oh wow, I just read up at one of the club websites, and Eileen Gregory seems to be one of the founding breeders for the Klee Kai! I just find that to be really interesting... and she's so close!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

paux said:


> I got her from Eileen Gregory in Colorado. She runs a kennel called Alaskan Klee Kai Kennelette. I live in Southern California but when I started looking into the breed in 2003, there were very few local kennels I could find online. Now, however, there is quite a decent sized Klee Kai population in Southern California.


Oh I've heard of them, and would have actually guessed that was your source had I taken a stab at it. She seems to be one of the main breeders in the circle right now.


----------



## paux (Jul 26, 2009)

Dakota Spirit said:


> Oh I've heard of them, and would have actually guessed that was your source had I taken a stab at it. She seems to be one of the main breeders in the circle right now.


Yeah, she's one of the main breeders. She has a very large kennel with tons of dogs. Most Klee Kai breeders tend to own very few dogs when compared to Eileen's breeding stock. One of the major reasons for this is because when the breed founder, Linda Spurlin, desided to quit breeding the Klee Kai, she gave most of her dogs to Eileen Gregory. The Klee Kai also have very few puppies in a litter (typically only 1 - 3), so one can expect to be on a waitlist for a very long time when dealing with small breeders. For this reason, a lot of people find that Eileen Gregory has more puppies available more often than many others. But besides that, Eileen is a very nice person and I have kept in touch with her since I got my pup in 2004.



Cheetah said:


> Oh wow, I just read up at one of the club websites, and Eileen Gregory seems to be one of the founding breeders for the Klee Kai! I just find that to be really interesting... and she's so close!


Though Eileen Gregory's been involved with the Klee Kai breed for a very long time, she is not actually a founder. Linda Spurlin developed the breed in Alaska over a number of years. She named the breed, determined the breed standard, and produced the Klee Kai breeding stock.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Forgive me... I didn't actually mean she's THE founder lol... I'll shut up. >^^;<


----------



## baorb (Mar 14, 2009)

Many breeders get their dogs from her.



AlaskaDals said:


> What a darling! Is this a smaller version of a Sibe?


They are actually the smaller version of an alaskan husky, they do have siberian huskies in them. They aren't friendly like the siberian husky. 



Cheetah said:


> Forgive me... I didn't actually mean she's THE founder lol... I'll shut up. >^^;<


She is one of the main breeders though.


----------

